# Companion Dog Show With Obedience, 6th September. Central park, Dartford, Kent



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

COMPANION DOG SHOW with OBEDIENCE

SUNDAY 6th SEPTEMBER

CENTRAL PARK, DARTFORD, KENT

ENTRIES FROM 11.00. JUDGING STARTS - OBEDIENCE AND PEDIGREES 12.00, NOVELTY 2.00


Pedigree classes - judge Stephanie Penfold
Puppy, Junior, Gundog, Hound + Terrier, Working, Pastoral, Toy + Utility, Open, Veteran (7 yrs and over)

Novelty classes - judge Lisa Geraghty
Best Crossbreed Dog, Best Crossbreed Bitch, Best rescue, Best Condition, Waggiest Tail, Companion Dog Club, Most Appealing eyes, Special Veteran (10 yrs and over), Brace, Most Handsome Dog, Prettiest Bitch, Judges Favourite. Junior Handling, Adult handling (first three qualify for Coventry LKS finals)
Baby Puppy (under 6 mths)

OBEDIENCE CLASSES

Starters - Heel on lead, Recall on Lead, 1 min sit stay (any position on lead)
Improvers - Heel on Lead, Heel Free, Recall, 1 min sit & 2 min down stay
Expert - Heel Free, Test 'A' Recall, Retrieve, 2 min sit & 2 min down stay



PRIZES FOR ALL FIRST PLACE WINNERS
ROSETTES 1st - 6th IN EVERY CLASS



RINGSIDE PARKING - REFRESHMENTS




PROCEEDS TO 
THE BRENT (6th DARTFORD) SCOUT GROUP and PRO DOGS DIRECT


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Im going and a few of my friends are going

Login | Facebook


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

hope you have a good time


----------

